# Grahams pony farm/Iowa '60s



## Manyspots (Apr 2, 2009)

Taking a break from working and finally remembered to ask.

Do any of you remember or know of the Graham family from rural Gilman, Iowa that raised shetland ponies in the late 50's to early 60's? I think their daughters names were Shirley and Betty. They also had look alike palomino horses they rode in shows. I have wondered what ever happened to the daughters especially. I rode my horse on occasion with Betty.

Also do any of you remember Vernon Crabtree of Marshalltown? I am friends yet with his daughter Cindy.

How about the Moyer brothers from Marshalltown also? there was one other man at that time, a Davis. Thinking maybe Earl Davis?

I have wondered if any horses are familar to any of you from years gone by.

Lavonne in Iowa


----------



## kaykay (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a Grahams pony farm here in Ohio.. Could it be the same one or ?


----------



## Shari S (Apr 3, 2009)

The very first registered shetland that my grandparents, Eddie & Louise Relph (Lou-Ed Shetlands) came from the Moyer brothers. A black mare, Tony's Show Girl M.


----------

